# suspension/ bottomed out



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

I just put my western plow on (99 wrangler) and noticed that there is no suspension left. The front springs are bottomed out on the bump stops. Would it be bad to temporarily plow like this or could I potentially mess something up.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

It will be a rough ride and could beat up the jeep.
Airbags in front or new springs will help.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Air shocks - quick, easy, cheap, effective. This thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=126878&highlight=jeep+air+shocks isn't very informative, but it has the part number. There's a bunch of info on here if you search "jeep air shocks". They're awesome plow trucks.


----------



## NjGoomba (Oct 28, 2011)

the BIG question I have is "Whow much clearence do you have from the bottom of the plow to the ground with the plow fully in the raised position" if its less than 4 inches DO NOT even drive with the plow on. I have seen some major damage done becasue the plow got caught up on th eroadway during travel. (I say this becasue it happend to me, so I am speakign from personal experiance unfortunaltly. 
So the right thing and get new sprrings. I went with spring 1 inch higher in the front than in the back so the jeep sits nicer with the plow on and engine weight ect. 
good luck! and safe driving!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The spring is not the only answer. The nice thing about air shocks is that the Jeep's ride doesn't change. Put the plow on, pump them up and go. No sag with the plow lifted, drives great, etc. Pull the plow off, lower the pressure in the shocks and you're back to smooth cruising and the front end isn't higher than the rear. I always put sgs in my Broncos, but have used the air shocks in my Jeeps (as many others doith good results. Again, there's already a ton eading on here about it.


----------



## wpeterson47 (Nov 13, 2011)

I swapped springs on my TJ for ZJ or WJ and it added 3" of lift. Get the ones off a V-I jeep. Cheap, inexpensive. Check out the different Jeep/Wrangler forums and they'll have info on what'll fit.


----------

